# Who says It´s Raining Here in Cowtown?



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

So, anyway, my wife had to travel to her native France bacause she needed to help her 94 year old mother move to a residence for the elderly so we bought this travel insurance policy from a local agent at Lake Chapala and she was to be gone to France for one month and, I´m damned if that policy didn´t cost $184USD which is damned expensive for a one month policy but that´s OK, However, the insurance agent got my wife´s name ridiculously wrong even though she had received an e-mail from my wife clearly spelling out her name. Now, France is not Mexico and one does not wish to enter a hospital in France with an insurance policy misspelling one´s name, especially a gross misspelling as occurred on this policy due to the agent´s gross negligence. I called to cancel the policy a day after it was enforcable but the agent has, so far. refused to can cel that policy and refund our obscenely expensive premium even though the name on the policy is grossly incorrect.

France is not Mexico and that policy is doubtless unenforcable if my wife becomes ill there. For example, my wife tried to open a bank account in France and here is what they require before even considering opening an account there:
* Statements from our U.S. bank proving our ongoing balances there which had better be substantial..
* Statements from the Social Security Administration in the United States proving our monthly benefits to which we are entiltled as retired folks.
* A utility bill from our electrical supplier (in this case CFE) demonstrating that we maintain a residence here in Mexico. 

And these folks here in Mexico don´t see why my wife´s name should be spelled correctly on her travel insurance policy, 

We did not just arrive on the turnip truck from Honduras.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Post 2001 I had a six-pack marine license - scuba. The Coast Guard did this incredible background/biometric check on me. They issued me very sophisticated credentials. I've never had to present those credentials - but to simplify my life on this planet I would be very willing to submit myself to the most scrupulous investigation if once and for all I could simply prove I am who I say I am.


----------

